# USACi Texas Showdown June 2nd



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

When?

June 2, 2012

Where?

Horse Track
Houston Race Park - 7575 N Sam Houston Pkwy W - 
Houston - TX - 77064

Me and the boys are going to be there, anyone else interested in a little competition?

For more info visit the website:
United States Autosound Competition International (USACi) - Scheduled Events


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Hell yes!! I am in!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: USACi Texas Showdown June 7*

I'll be there but not on the 7th and I'll see if the rest of Team EMD can make it. You and the boys are gonna be a little lonely, though as TX Showdown is June 2nd and 3rd.


The real question is whether or not Chad sticks around longer than the hour he spent at ShowB's finals in Houston. Did you at least join the organization?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: USACi Texas Showdown June 7*

I will there or anywhere for that matter.. I am attempting to finish up two vehicles to enter


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

sam3535 said:


> I'll be there but not on the 7th and I'll see if the rest of Team EMD can make it. You and the boys are gonna be a little lonely, though as TX Showdown is June 2nd and 3rd.


It shows it as a two day event beginning on June the 7th on the USACi site. Click the link above. If it is a different date somebody from "the organization" needs to inform the general public.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: USACi Texas Showdown June 7*

You guys will figure it out eventually but double check any and all dates posted on usaci's site. Probably a dozen or so events are currently wrong over there. You guys have fun on the 7th, though.

2012 Texas Showdown | Heat Wave Custom Truck and Car Shows


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

sam3535 said:


> You guys will figure it out eventually but double check any and all dates posted on usaci's site. Probably a dozen or so events are currently wrong over there. You guys have fun on the 7th, though.
> 
> 2012 Texas Showdown | Heat Wave Custom Truck and Car Shows


Thanks!! I want my membership fees back ! Lol!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: USACi Texas Showdown June 7*

Yeah I don't know if I'll fit in this crowd.

Chuck


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: USACi Texas Showdown June 7*



sam3535 said:


> I'll be there but not on the 7th and I'll see if the rest of Team EMD can make it. You and the boys are gonna be a little lonely, though as TX Showdown is June 2nd and 3rd.
> 
> 
> The real question is whether or not Chad sticks around longer than the hour he spent at ShowB's finals in Houston. Did you at least join the organization?


Hey Sam! Thanks for the heads up, yes we wouldve been verrrry lonely! hehe

How many cars are you bringing? We got minimum 4 lock and loaded, ready to rolll.

Supermod Q 2 seat
Mod Q
Maybe Mod SQ+
Intro SQ+

You know, I actually stayed at the Houston event for 4 hrs! 

Good to see you still active my friend..


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: USACi Texas Showdown June 7*

I'm the only definite for now and I'll be in my usual ModQ. We'll see if the other guys chime in or not. Be sure to PM a mod to change the title of the thread, too.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: USACi Texas Showdown June 7*



sam3535 said:


> I'm the only definite for now and I'll be in my usual ModQ. We'll see if the other guys chime in or not. Be sure to PM a mod to change the title of the thread, too.


Sam, I see in your signature that you are no longer using the ms8.  How is the p-dsp treatin ya?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I am still checking to see if they need some judges. If so, I am in.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: USACi Texas Showdown June 7*



SouthSyde said:


> Sam, I see in your signature that you are no longer using the ms8.  How is the p-dsp treatin ya?


1st out of three this past weekend after setting xovers, levels, rough t/a and 30 minutes of eq work with pink noise, rta and Jason's (papacueball) suggestions.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: USACi Texas Showdown June 7*



SQ Stang said:


> I am still checking to see if they need some judges. If so, I am in.


That would be awesome Joe!



sam3535 said:


> 1st out of three this past weekend after setting xovers, levels, rough t/a and 30 minutes of eq work with pink noise, rta and Jason's (papacueball) suggestions.


Thats great to hear, the helix piece is suppose to be super nice!


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

i'll be there if work permits it !


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

By June I'll be in Ohio and on my last project as a superintendent. Time for a promotion and to get out of the field working as much. Have fun guys.

Chuck


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: USACi Texas Showdown June 7*



sam3535 said:


> Did you at least join the organization?


Join the organization? Is it time for Finals already? :laugh:

Put me down as a maybe. June is a little far off yet.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: USACi Texas Showdown June 7*



papacueball said:


> Join the organization? Is it time for Finals already? :laugh:
> 
> Put me down as a maybe. June is a little far off yet.


Better join now in order to have your membership information straight by finals.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Wattup papacue and chrisb... hope you guys can make it, the more the merrier!

what are you guys competing in?


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Mod Q for me as well. Hopefully I can get my car finished by then, if not we'll bring in the gf's car.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

papacueball said:


> Mod Q for me as well. Hopefully I can get my car finished by then, if not we'll bring in the gf's car.


Thats a tough class.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Good luck guys, ..... Edited mistake ,


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

I guess the rest of us could read that as "Go pound sand anyone other than Matt, Chad and Erik" and then reply "Go pound sand Dave" but that would probably be wrong. Soooo, no one reply like that.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

sam3535 said:


> I guess the rest of us could read that as "Go pound sand anyone other than Matt, Chad and Erik" and then reply "Go pound sand Dave" but that would probably be wrong. Soooo, no one reply like that.


LOL, sorry didn't mean it that way, Good luck to all and this time guys take plenty of pics...


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

You know me Dave, couldn't resist a jab at you.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

wat i miss? lol


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

sam3535 said:


> I guess the rest of us could read that as "Go pound sand anyone other than Matt, Chad and Erik" and then reply "Go pound sand Dave" but that would probably be wrong. Soooo, no one reply like that.


Huh???

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> wat i miss? lol





SoundJunkie said:


> Huh???
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk



Basically I said, Good Luck to a few guys....  So he thought it be funny to make a comment.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Do I need to join USACI to compete? This is only 4 hours from me... Come to think of it, almost all Texas competitions are 3 to 4 hours from me... It's like everyone hates Austin...


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

DeanE10 said:


> Do I need to join USACI to compete? This is only 4 hours from me... Come to think of it, almost all Texas competitions are 3 to 4 hours from me... It's like everyone hates Austin...


I am curious also.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

No, you don't need to be a member to compete.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

But it would help if you plan on competing at the USACi world finals at the end of the season. 
Also, the Texas Heatwave in Austin is coming up soon too.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm curious why it would help for finals. You can just show up, buy your membership there, buy points and enter world finals.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

sam3535 said:


> I'm curious why it would help for finals. You can just show up, buy your membership there, buy points and enter world finals.


You can?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

NOBODY CAN BUY POINTS! You will get points if you are a member toward finals. You can only buy your membership.

If you are at a regional show, and you win, not being a member, you are not eligible for World Finals until you join. You must be a member to compete at the World Finals for the WF trophy.

But whoever told you that you can buy your points lied to you. It isn't possible.

Joe
Certified SQ Judge (USACi, MECA)
SQ Rules co-author (USACi)


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Next you're going to tell us that you can't pick a show, pay the entry fee, not show up and if you're the only one in your class, you get the points.

USACi Competitor


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

sam3535 said:


> Next you're going to tell us that you can't pick a show, pay the entry fee, not show up and if you're the only one in your class, you get the points.
> 
> USACi Competitor


Personally, I wouldnt like to be in a show in a class by myself. Its called a "competition" and if that was the case and I get a win, I wouldnt brag about it either. who would?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Personally, I wouldnt like to be in a show in a class by myself. Its called a "competition" and if that was the case and I get a win, I wouldnt brag about it either. who would?


A certain member of team ellpee would. 

I agree on what competition means which is why I actually compete. A couple of questions; who in this thread has actually entered a USACi comp? I know papacueball, Sq stang and mattdotcom2000 have but who else? AND anyone who was at finals last year, how many points did you have prior to the show?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

sam3535 said:


> A certain member of team ellpee would.
> 
> I agree on what competition means which is why I actually compete. A couple of questions; who in this thread has actually entered a USACi comp? I know papacueball, Sq stang and mattdotcom2000 have but who else? AND anyone who was at finals last year, how many points did you have prior to the show?


Matt, Erik, and Khanh has. I am actually the only one in the team who has never entered a competition. What are you getting at Sam? Noone I know has bought points, how would you go about doing so anyways? How much do points cost?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Matt, Erik, and Khanh has. I am actually the only one in the team who has never entered a competition. What are you getting at Sam? Noone I know has bought points, how would you go about doing so anyways? How much do points cost?


I'm not "getting at" anything; I was curious. Which is why I asked everyone who had posted in the thread, not just you. Go up a couple of posts and you can see how to buy points. 

Pick a comp and class, send the payment, don't show up, only one in your class and you get the points. $45 entry fee for a triple point event works out to $1 per point for first place.

It is good to see more people wanting to get involved and it will no doubt be eye opening just like it has been for me. Great way to hang out with old friends and meet new ones.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

sam3535 said:


> I'm not "getting at" anything; I was curious. Which is why I asked everyone who had posted in the thread, not just you. Go up a couple of posts and you can see how to buy points.
> 
> Pick a comp and class, send the payment, don't show up, only one in your class and you get the points. $45 entry fee for a triple point event works out to $1 per point for first place.
> 
> It is good to see more people wanting to get involved and it will no doubt be eye opening just like it has been for me. Great way to hang out with old friends and meet new ones.


IC. O dang, I have never heard of that. Hope that is not the case. I have been to events to support a teammate, even all the way up in Tyler Texas. Just nevered entered myself. But, I will this year!  Yea ur right, its all about good times anyways. Hanging out with people with the same passion as you.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

sam3535 said:


> I'm not "getting at" anything; I was curious. Which is why I asked everyone who had posted in the thread, not just you. Go up a couple of posts and you can see how to buy points.
> 
> Pick a comp and class, send the payment, don't show up, only one in your class and you get the points. $45 entry fee for a triple point event works out to $1 per point for first place.
> 
> It is good to see more people wanting to get involved and it will no doubt be eye opening just like it has been for me. Great way to hang out with old friends and meet new ones.


So ! can you please tell me , to whom I sent my $200 dollars for points toward finals ?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

tijuana_no said:


> So ! can you please tell me , to whom I sent my $200 dollars for points toward finals ?


Wouldn't it be easier if you just told us? 

Edit: Sorry I left you out Ruperto, I know you compete. If you make it, which car are you bringing?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't do USACi and chances are I will be too busy with my newly started CPA firm to make it anywhere for a while. On the other hand, I'm looking forward to handing in my notice to my current employer a week from tomorrow.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ChrisB said:


> I don't do USACi and chances are I will be too busy with my newly started CPA firm to make it anywhere for a while. On the other hand, I'm looking forward to handing in my notice to my current employer a week from tomorrow.


You know, its not really what organization it is. Its my passion for music and good sounds. If there was MECA close by Id do MECA, if there were IASCA close by Id do IASCA. These competition is just to be around people with the same passion and to listen to each other's systems. It just happens that USAC is the only one that is active in Texas. 

Good luck on the new firm man, you will soon see that having your own business is much different then working for someone..  But if done right, the benefits are well worth it!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> You know, its not really what organization it is. Its my passion for music and good sounds. If there was MECA close by Id do MECA, if there were IASCA close by Id do IASCA. These competition is just to be around people with the same passion and to listen to each other's systems. It just happens that USAC is the only one that is active in Texas.
> 
> Good luck on the new firm man, you will soon see that having your own business is much different then working for someone..  But if done right, the benefits are well worth it!


Amen! Chris, good luck with your new firm! I am sure you will succeed.

As for the "buying your points" issue, I will bring it up with Ralph at USAC and see if we can stop it from happening.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

sam3535 said:


> Wouldn't it be easier if you just told us?
> 
> I have try to have people to show up and support competitions , why would I support on such accusations that you mention .......................... and yes ! I do compete and love music , but will not be at that show competing SQ maybe SPL.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

tijuana_no said:


> sam3535 said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be easier if you just told us?
> ...


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

There are some MECA events around Dallas this year. I wouldn't mind trying them out. Usaci has lots of problems. IMO the main one being the people that run it are money hungry and will bend or break any rule if it will bring in more money. I can understand the organization needing to bring in revenue, but when it's done in a way that causes alienation and contempt among competitors for the organization, things need to be changed. The written rules have little to do with the way things are done sometimes. There was discussion on the Usaci forum about some of this stuff, but nothing got done about it.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

papacueball said:


> There are some MECA events around Dallas this year. I wouldn't mind trying them out. Usaci has lots of problems. IMO the main one being the people that run it are money hungry and will bend or break any rule if it will bring in more money. I can understand the organization needing to bring in revenue, but when it's done in a way that causes alienation and contempt among competitors for the organization, things need to be changed. The written rules have little to do with the way things are done sometimes. There was discussion on the Usaci forum about some of this stuff, but nothing got done about it.


Events

Which ones are the ones in Dallas. Id like to go too. Like I said, going to these events no matter who does it is for the passion for the fun of the sport. I honestly dont take it too seriously. It gives a buncha guys with the same passion a place to hang out and BS all day! 

Or maybe you, sam, and chrisb should come to one of our g2g. All we do is drink beer, eat, and tune cars all day. Good times with no politics.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> tijuana_no said:
> 
> 
> > Hey brother! How you been! We need to get together soon and shoot the poop with the rest of the Eargasm team.
> ...


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> SQ Stang said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, you need to come down here.. If you want we can meet at Chris shop again.  Whatever it is we need to hang out.. bunch of us audiophiles talk about stereo all day with a few beers and some good food!
> ...


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> SQ Stang said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, you need to come down here.. If you want we can meet at Chris shop again.  Whatever it is we need to hang out.. bunch of us audiophiles talk about stereo all day with a few beers and some good food!
> ...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

If it's ok, I would like to tag along with the Texas crowd as well! I joined MECA because of the shows in Denton and Sherman Texas. Both are about 4ish hours from me. Houston being the same. I never cared much for the way the Heatwave Events were run by USACi and that is the reason I asked about being a member to compete. 

We can always meet in Austin too! Let me know the time/date and I will be there to help CheappoJoe install


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> If it's ok, I would like to tag along with the Texas crowd as well! I joined MECA because of the shows in Denton and Sherman Texas. Both are about 4ish hours from me. Houston being the same. I never cared much for the way the Heatwave Events were run by USACi and that is the reason I asked about being a member to compete.
> 
> We can always meet in Austin too! Let me know the time/date and I will be there to help CheappoJoe install


Sure thing man!!

I wonder if there will be any competition at those shows... if there is i want ot be there!! but who knows.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

@SouthSyde - At the MECA Shows? Yeah, there will be... You planning on going?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> @SouthSyde - At the MECA Shows? Yeah, there will be... You planning on going?


Thats a possiblity... WHere is Sherman at??


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

The next MECA show is on 4/21/2012 @ Red River Sound-off Trail II in Sherman Texas.

Sherman is north of Dallas Here is a link:
Google Maps


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> The next MECA show is on 4/21/2012 @ Red River Sound-off Trail II in Sherman Texas.
> 
> Sherman is north of Dallas Here is a link:
> Google Maps


That is a HUGE possibility, Let me check my schedule for exams. I was thinking more during May would be a better chance of us going.

Are you a seasoned MECA competitior?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> SouthSyde said:
> 
> 
> > Not feeling the College Station thing again. Chris and I had a falling out, so I am not feeling that location. I might just have to take a Friday off, and drive out to Houston to see everyone.
> ...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> That is a HUGE possibility, Let me check my schedule for exams. I was thinking more during May would be a better chance of us going.
> 
> Are you a seasoned MECA competitior?


I just joined MECA this year. I have never competed before, I was a spectator last year... That's why I want to tag along to learn from everyone else. 

I worked on tons of high end systems back when I was putting myself through college, but haven't done anything since then. That was back in 1989 - 1990


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Joe what all you need done? Damn Shermann is far.. I maybe willing to go to a competition 2 hrs away or so. BTW I will be the on the June 2nd... WOOOOT


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Damn Shermann is far.. I maybe willing to go to a competition 2 hrs away or so.


EXACTLY my point, every competition seems to be 4 hours in any direction from me... Austin gets ONE per year, Heatwave run by USACi...

So it seems I get to travel allot more


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> I just joined MECA this year. I have never competed before, I was a spectator last year... That's why I want to tag along to learn from everyone else.
> 
> I worked on tons of high end systems back when I was putting myself through college, but haven't done anything since then. That was back in 1989 - 1990


Welcome aboard Dean!! hehe

Sherman it says 5 hrs, so Im guessing 4.5 hrs realistically.. Which is not too bad. Same drive we go to for the Tyler shows. I just hope there are stout competition.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Welcome aboard Dean!! hehe
> 
> Sherman it says 5 hrs, so Im guessing 4.5 hrs realistically.. Which is not too bad. Same drive we go to for the Tyler shows. I just hope there are stout competition.


I Nick (The sponsor) who gave me some good information on the event but said he wasn't for sure how many are going to be there yet. Daryl Nelson (SPL) will be there.

Sounds like it might be worth while since it is also a 2x point event


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like There is one in Ennis Tx and Sherman Tx,??I believe I will go and check it out


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Welcome aboard Dean!! hehe
> 
> Sherman it says 5 hrs, so Im guessing 4.5 hrs realistically.. Which is not too bad. Same drive we go to for the Tyler shows. I just hope there are stout competition.


Im hoping to be /or try my first compete end of this year, at Ennis/or if there will be another later in the yr @tyler.Ive never been, but always wanted to try just once with what I have,see what db im really generating.Ive done all the install myself,its not perfect/completed yet, but presentable.I am waiting on sending one of my sub amps off to get repaired,and hoping to have back in approx a month.Im using old school amps,Autoteks, and Hifonics VII amplifiers,and discontinued Subs.What all is needed to enter/and how do you know what class to enter??Im not sure what wattage Im even @


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

audiobaun said:


> Im hoping to be /or try my first compete end of this year, at Ennis/or if there will be another later in the yr @tyler.Ive never been, but always wanted to try just once with what I have,see what db im really generating.Ive done all the install myself,its not perfect/completed yet, but presentable.I am waiting on sending one of my sub amps off to get repaired,and hoping to have back in approx a month.Im using old school amps,Autoteks, and Hifonics VII amplifiers,and discontinued Subs.What all is needed to enter/and how do you know what class to enter??Im not sure what wattage Im even @


We compete in SQ, we dont have any cars in SPL. I will be in modex actually.  I still love to watch some SPL tho. Im happy if my car hits 110db. hehe


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> We compete in SQ, we dont have any cars in SPL. I will be in modex actually.  I still love to watch some SPL tho. Im happy if my car hits 110db. hehe


lol, my truck hits a whopping 107db  Pretty positive I am going to this one in Sherman. Nick was super cool and gave me a ton of info. He also mentioned he was looking into becoming a MECA Judge which means he is closer to the South Texas area and we can nab him to do some more shows down this way!!

I am definitely MECA SQL...!

Feel bad that I kinda hijacked this thread so I posed a new one here: MECA Event - April 12, 2012

Sorry SouthSyde


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

DeanE10 said:


> lol, my truck hits a whopping 107db  Pretty positive I am going to this one in Sherman. Nick was super cool and gave me a ton of info. He also mentioned he was looking into becoming a MECA Judge which means he is closer to the South Texas area and we can nab him to do some more shows down this way!!
> 
> I am definitely MECA SQL...!
> 
> ...


I am a MECA SQ Judge, Meca is a good format. I just compete with USAC cause I was part of the team that wrote the current SQ Rules, that, and I judge for them from time to time.

I used to live in Sherman. Might be a fun trip to come out for. My only problem is that I think I am going to be in Lawton that weekend for a USAC show that I would be judging.

Matt, I haven't even purchased my equipment. In fact, I will most likely not be competing this season.

If I get the product in soon, the only fiberglassing that would be needed to get done would be kicks.

No box building,just a baffle for the MW192 Esotec !2" IB


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> lol, my truck hits a whopping 107db  Pretty positive I am going to this one in Sherman. Nick was super cool and gave me a ton of info. He also mentioned he was looking into becoming a MECA Judge which means he is closer to the South Texas area and we can nab him to do some more shows down this way!!
> 
> I am definitely MECA SQL...!
> 
> ...


NO problem man.. Like i said, I am not affiliated with any organizations, just wanna have a good time.. aint that what its all about????

Yea, if he is your bud, more shows in texas would be NICE!

U got some info or pics on ur set up?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> I am a MECA SQ Judge, Meca is a good format. I just compete with USAC cause I was part of the team that wrote the current SQ Rules, that, and I judge for them from time to time.
> 
> I used to live in Sherman. Might be a fun trip to come out for. My only problem is that I think I am going to be in Lawton that weekend for a USAC show that I would be judging.
> 
> ...


Dang Joe, I was bout to say we can meet in Sherman... butt..

As far as fiberglassing? That is for high school kids, real men build cars with all wood!!! Like mine! ehhehe


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Dang Joe, I was bout to say we can meet in Sherman... butt..
> 
> As far as fiberglassing? That is for high school kids, real men build cars with all wood!!! Like mine! ehhehe


Chad, if you are going to be in sherman, then I will be there. I can call Jenissa at USAC and let her know that I am not going to be able to make it out to lawton.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Chad, if you are going to be in sherman, then I will be there. I can call Jenissa at USAC and let her know that I am not going to be able to make it out to lawton.


After this weekend Ill know for sure Joe.. Im leaning more towards yes tho.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Just throwing this out there...same date, Saturday June second I have USAC 3x and IASCA 3x in Conway AR...my show in conjunction with motorsports authority. We have 18 cars per registered in sq right now...more coming too! you guys may see more competition up here...honestly.
Triple point spl too.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

jsketoe said:


> Just throwing this out there...same date, Saturday June second I have USAC 3x and IASCA 3x in Conway AR...my show in conjunction with motorsports authority. We have 18 cars per registered in sq right now...more coming too! you guys may see more competition up here...honestly.
> Triple point spl too.



I did this show last year and judged USAC. It was a great show for sure. If you are closer to this location, I would highly suggest going to it instead.

Good to see you John!


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

IMO those that are grabbing points for USACi finals will be fine with this show in Texas. However if you are seeking true feedback from a qualified judging staff. You should drive the extra few miles.

Seriously, I'm not bullshiting here in the least. I see you guys down there having the choice between a great get together and "fun run" in USACI SQ. Or you can make a little drive up to Arkansas and get not only some real competition, but some great feedback to help you better your systems in preperation for the big show.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

jkrob21 said:


> IMO those that are grabbing points for USACi finals will be fine with this show in Texas. However if you are seeking true feedback from a qualified judging staff. You should drive the extra few miles.
> 
> Seriously, I'm not bullshiting here in the least. I see you guys down there having the choice between a great get together and "fun run" in USACI SQ. Or you can make a little drive up to Arkansas and get not only some real competition, but some great feedback to help you better your systems in preperation for the big show.



So, you're chipping in for gas? AWESOME! I'll shoot you my paypal for the donation. 

And if John's post above isn't indicative of the issues in USACi, I don't know what else to say. Real competitors will be in Arkansas and the rest will be in Texas at the fun run.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well...I did come across a little rough with my reasoning why you guys would benefit from making the trek. It's all good. I understand the fuel prices and travel time. I'll continue to keep that in mind when asked to judge or compete at Padre and such from now on.

See ya at finals!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I understand gas prices. Really I do. I'm just letting you guys know about this show. I have 18 cars pre-registered so far. I have 20 spots inside with overflow outside. I can honestly tell you the fact that IASCA and USACi are offered at the same show is enough to make it worth it in itself. I hope you guys to do well where ever. Just being honest though...there will be more entries in AR if I had to guess.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm in if I can keep it together. I really need the SQ gods on my side for that to happen because it's not for the lack effort.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

sam3535 said:


> So, you're chipping in for gas? AWESOME! I'll shoot you my paypal for the donation.
> 
> And if John's post above isn't indicative of the issues in USACi, I don't know what else to say. Real competitors will be in Arkansas and the rest will be in Texas at the fun run.


Dang Sam, you really hate usac huh? lol


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Dang Sam, you really hate usac huh? lol


It's all we have down here so that's where I compete. No hate, just pointing out issues. USACi themselves have asked what can be done to improve the essque part of the organization but they never seem to listen, much less care.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I have IASCA and USACi...choose your poison.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

sam3535 said:


> It's all we have down here so that's where I compete. No hate, just pointing out issues. USACi themselves have asked what can be done to improve the essque part of the organization but they never seem to listen, much less care.


Gotcha!! We heading up to te MECA event this weekend, you and ur team coming?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Gotcha!! We heading up to te MECA event this weekend, you and ur team coming?


I leave for Ft. Lauderdale tonight followed by St. Eustatius and possibly a night or two in Eleuthera and won't be back until next week at some point.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Gotcha!! We heading up to te MECA event this weekend, you and ur team coming?


Who is We???


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I think azngotskillz (mark), and italianstaliion (Steven) is talking about coming...


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

cool. Too bad Erik can't make the trip too.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> cool. Too bad Erik can't make the trip too.


Erik's systtem is in the works, but I assure you it will be pretty badass..


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I have no doubt!


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

*Hey Guys...is there is an FE+CS event today in Katy? PZB MEDIA 1550 Foxlake Dr - Houston - TX - 77084 http://www.soundoff.org/events.htm *


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> We compete in SQ, we dont have any cars in SPL. I will be in modex actually.  I still love to watch some SPL tho. Im happy if my car hits 110db. hehe


speak for yourself.lol Remember I have a Jetta SQ that hits 153-154 in the trunk.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

jsketoe said:


> I have IASCA and USACi...choose your poison.


 lol.

I highly recommend going to this show ............I am willing to help with gas if someone from H-town wants to go.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

tijuana_no said:


> speak for yourself.lol Remember I have a Jetta SQ that hits 153-154 in the trunk.


Get the convertible back together. Blown EQ and it still sounded great.

Chuck


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

So... have we decided this was on the 2nd or the 7th? The USACi site still says the 7th...


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> Get the convertible back together. Blown EQ and it still sounded great.
> 
> Chuck


you lnow I did a 142 with the flashdance cd back in the day with the convertible.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

tijuana_no said:


> speak for yourself.lol Remember I have a Jetta SQ that hits 153-154 in the trunk.


O shizzzz... my bad bro!! lol how could I forget bout the basshead chappa. My apologizes sir!


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

DeanE10 said:


> So... have we decided this was on the 2nd or the 7th? The USACi site still says the 7th...


2012 Texas Showdown | Heat Wave Custom Truck and Car Shows


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Erik's systtem is in the works, but I assure you it will be pretty badass..


Check out my build log

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

sam3535 said:


> 2012 Texas Showdown | Heat Wave Custom Truck and Car Shows


Thanks Sam!


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Bump to see if anyone's going to make it to this show and what day.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Well no, can't make this show sadly. I have to prepare for my trip to DC. I want to go, but, not going to happen right now.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just moved last weekend... Kinda broke now...


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Im in. Is SQ Saturday or Sunday, or both? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> Just moved last weekend... Kinda broke now...


Thot you hurt your back last weekend Dean.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Thot you hurt your back last weekend Dean.


yep, I did it moving last Thursday... Pulled a muscle, it's only sore now, just have to be careful of how fast I move.
AND after all of the deposits for everything, I am broke till payday on the 8th.. Didn't realize how expensive moving is until I was in the middle of it. I did it all myself and it still cost me 5k, crazy!


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

oilman said:


> Im in. Is SQ Saturday or Sunday, or both?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All car audio classes will be running both days.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Soooo...Who won? Who was the judge? Sure wish I could have been there.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ricky aka oilman, who has been working reallllly hard on his car absolutely blew the Judges away. Gave the judges an eargazm. Congratulations my friend!!!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Who were the judges?
Jenissa is frakin hilarious....she didn't even know she booked that on top of another show. Another example of "winging it" I guess.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The judge was Shane, he had a guy with him but I don't remember his name. 

The temp gage on my car was reading 104. That blacktop was hot! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jsketoe said:


> Who were the judges?
> Jenissa is frakin hilarious....she didn't even know she booked that on top of another show. Another example of "winging it" I guess.


It seems lately there has been lots of disappointments with USAC? But honestly man, that is the only organization around here. If there was meca we would do meca, if there was iasca we would do Iasca. But thats all we have. How bout you bring iasca to TX?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

^^^^^^ southsyde x 100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

You know what we should do is get with Pate and I will come down and we figure out an Iasca event. College station...that's close enough to u guys...right?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jsketoe said:


> You know what we should do is get with Pate and I will come down and we figure out an Iasca event. College station...that's close enough to u guys...right?


Great Idea... Im sure Nick W would be willing to assist.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Bring it!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

John, I have talked to Nick lately and was thinking about running some Mosconi possibly...and who knows, Focal may be back in my mind again. He said get with you if needed. Care to talk to an old friend?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

jsketoe said:


> You know what we should do is get with Pate and I will come down and we figure out an Iasca event. College station...that's close enough to u guys...right?


College Station is a good start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I was there Sunday. I ran in SQ Mod. Bummer I didn't get to see any of you. Maybe I'll see some of you in Austin next month. I'll be able to make it both days for that one since it's closer to me.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

onebadmonte said:


> I was there Sunday. I ran in SQ Mod. Bummer I didn't get to see any of you. Maybe I'll see some of you in Austin next month. I'll be able to make it both days for that one since it's closer to me.


Damn monte.. Sorry we missed ya. Where in texas do you stay?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats to Ricky!

You can bring Meca to Texas. Call Steve Stern and plan an event. You'll need a judge of course.

Chuck


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Damn monte.. Sorry we missed ya. Where in texas do you stay?


Universal City, just north of San Antonio.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I wonder who got first and how many were there. It was Good turn out only two shows up on Saturday  for SQ.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

onebadmonte said:


> Universal City, just north of San Antonio.


How did you do Hugo? And it looks like you ditched the 'burban from your signature? I was shanghai'd by work and couldn't make it.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

sure joe...my email: [email protected]

re: IASCA...I will be talking to Moe after he gets back. Also, there is discussion going on now about an IASCA show to put together in TX. If Pate has too much going on before INAC in Indy, I may be able to get us a location in Tyler. To be flat out honest, I would like to see at least 10 cars show to make this worth doing at either location.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

sam3535 said:


> How did you do Hugo? And it looks like you ditched the 'burban from your signature? I was shanghai'd by work and couldn't make it.


Did alright. Got the first in SQ Mod, but I think I was the only one in that class.  I did get the overall best in show for SQ. I'm pretty happy with that one.  I got a few pointers, so I'm hoping I'll be on par for Austin Heat Wave. 










:laugh:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jsketoe said:


> sure joe...my email: [email protected]
> 
> re: IASCA...I will be talking to Moe after he gets back. Also, there is discussion going on now about an IASCA show to put together in TX. If Pate has too much going on before INAC in Indy, I may be able to get us a location in Tyler. To be flat out honest, I would like to see at least 10 cars show to make this worth doing at either location.


I dont thinkkk that would be a problem. Us houston guys alone will have like 6, and if Sam3535 and his crew decides to go that would be more. Some northern texas folks, and maybe Oklahoma. Last show I attended in Denison 18 SQ cars! Small little shop too... Thats the thing though, take a chance for a season or just a couple of shows, and see how it goes.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

onebadmonte said:


> Did alright. Got the first in SQ Mod, but I think I was the only one in that class.  I did get the overall best in show for SQ. I'm pretty happy with that one.  I got a few pointers, so I'm hoping I'll be on par for Austin Heat Wave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats man!! got more pics of he set up?


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> congrats man!! got more pics of he set up?


Thanks. You can see the build on DIYMA's brother forum here:

Car Audio Classifieds


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

onebadmonte said:


> Thanks. You can see the build on DIYMA's brother forum here:
> 
> Car Audio Classifieds


Looked through 3 pages and I am not longer allowed to look anymore LOL

What you running for your front stage?


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Looked through 3 pages and I am not longer allowed to look anymore LOL
> 
> What you running for your front stage?


Ha ha. Go figure. Any who, this is what the system consist of:

Alpine Sat/Nav, P-1 I think, or something like it.  It feeds a JBL MS8. From there the highs are handled by some PPI 355cs components powered off a US Acoustics USB2080. Midbass duties are handled by a pair of Mpyre Audio 6.5 in each doors powered off a US Acoustics USB2150. Subs are handled by a pair of 18" Ascendant Audio SMD woofers off a Kicker Warhorse amp. Here is a little vid. 

1st Outing A Suburban A Warhorse a pair of SMD.wmv - YouTube


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice install - onebadmonte-


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

WOW, well to a show past Saturday and a guy had a Kicker Warhorse like yours and hated it, says he is going to another brand, but did hit a 129+ in Park n' Pound.

they are monster amps.....


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

khanhfat said:


> Nice install - onebadmonte-


Thanks. 



DAT said:


> WOW, well to a show past Saturday and a guy had a Kicker Warhorse like yours and hated it, says he is going to another brand, but did hit a 129+ in Park n' Pound.
> 
> they are monster amps.....


I know a few of the SPL guys don't like them since the amp doesn't allow itself to be wired to a ridiculously low impedance. On top of that the amp is very sensitive if not feed the proper electrical. Then there's the whole wiring up the subs mess. For me none of that was an issue. The amp serves me well.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations onebadmonte! Shane told me it was close but wouldn't tell me the winner. Hope to meet you in Austin. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

oilman said:


> Congratulations onebadmonte! Shane told me it was close but wouldn't tell me the winner. Hope to meet you in Austin.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Thanks oilman.  I was bugging Shane for results as well. He said I had to wait till the Awards Ceremony. :\ Gosh it was a hot day. 

Save me a demo at Austin. See you there.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> I dont thinkkk that would be a problem. Us houston guys alone will have like 6, and if Sam3535 and his crew decides to go that would be more. Some northern texas folks, and maybe Oklahoma. Last show I attended in Denison 18 SQ cars! Small little shop too... Thats the thing though, take a chance for a season or just a couple of shows, and see how it goes.


Any word on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

